

How 'visionary' raised - and lost - a fortune  - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/12/06/MNIK147QU3.DTL

======
bhc3
As an employee who worked at Pay By Touch, I can say this is a fantastic
profile. Drugs, sexual harassment, crimes and hundreds of millions of dollars
lost.

Pay By Touch's biggest problem was too much money. It chased a lot of
initiatives at once and collapsed under its own weight. It really needed to be
smaller and more focused.

I've did a post-mortem write-up here:
[http://bhc3.wordpress.com/2008/03/19/farewell-pay-by-
touch-f...](http://bhc3.wordpress.com/2008/03/19/farewell-pay-by-touch-
farewell/)

